# UK Gamesday 2009



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This thread will be updated with news as and when it breaks.



Tyranid Codex Cover 










Elysian Fast Attack Vehicle

View attachment 3980











View attachment 3988


Black Library Authors










Forgeworld Lord of Change

View attachment 3982



*Update*

Many more photos can be found here

Notably this Landing Craft Prototype.
View attachment 3985


A close up.

View attachment 3986


Tallern Greens (from W*rseer)

View attachment 3987


Possible Eldar 1 seater mini Falcon.

View attachment 3990


This image has also surfaced and goes some way towards clarifying the "drop ship/landing craft".











More from Felixs blog.










Ogryns.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Whoa interesting, cant wait to see more pics:victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That Tyranid cover is poor. To be honest, they all were. 4th Edition Covers were excellent, now... too childish.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Tyranid Codex Cover (philbrad from W*rseer)
> 
> View attachment 3981


Yarr! Nice to have that one confirmed for real 

Id guess sat 30th Januari as releasedate


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with Vaz about the Codex Cover but boy that Greater Daemon is kickass


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

the landing craft looks interesting. possibly the storm eagle assault boat for marines. i'd buy one! :biggrin:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

More from iFelix's Blog - Fantasy.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Planetstrike Terrain and a kid with a fucking seriously good taste in Football teams.

Come on you Irons!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

latest rumblings from warseer is that the "mini-falcon" is actually a turret from the scorpion super heavy showing the multi-layered way that FW build up the detail


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

jams said:


> latest rumblings from warseer is that the "mini-falcon" is actually a turret from the scorpion super heavy showing the multi-layered way that FW build up the detail


That definitely makes sense, it didn't look like a finished product to me.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

a mini falcon would've been cool though. its about time that the eldar got some FW love geared towards non-apocalypse games. ah well never mind, maybe next year


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just read through BOLS, and found this on the GD news - 

Plastic Daemon Prince

Would that be the one which we saw back in may?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Just read through BOLS, and found this on the GD news -
> 
> Plastic Daemon Prince
> 
> Would that be the one which we saw back in may?


i think so. there are some pics of the daemonette cavalry on warseer too.

apparently the sculpts on display were put together on the rapid prototyper which is why they're that red colour


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

that's the ones. not hugely fussed on the deamonette but it's a bit difficult to see all the details in that picture


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

from warseer



Emperors Teeth said:


> Here's a bucnh of pics I took. Can't seem to get Uploads to work here so linked to photobucket:
> 
> Elysian F.A.V pic 1
> Elysian F.A.V pic 2
> ...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Love the steeds - shame about the Riders. I have no idea why they didn't just make the metal ones plastic.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

More from W*rseers Philbrad.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a flyer/postcard thing for www.ultramarinesthemovie.com

Not sure if anybody else had heard of it.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That chaos reever looks fantastic, also is anyone curious what that little truck/buggy thing in the first post is, it looks far too clean to be anything orky, and the hole on the back looks the perfect size for a razorback turret.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

Got that flyer it's a cgi movie by the 
makers of the Lego bionicle series - also no wolves codex or characters except the most expensive ! WTF ! - trade stores answer - they've all been sent to the stores ready for next weekend - epic fail so many ppl wanted them why not have them there they had marine codex and characters last yr - hmm


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> That chaos reever looks fantastic, also is anyone curious what that little truck/buggy thing in the first post is, it looks far too clean to be anything orky, and the hole on the back looks the perfect size for a razorback turret.


it's the WIP elysian ATV


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Nid codex out on the 2nd of jan.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Did anyone see a new Eldar Jetbike? I remember seeing a photo of a possible future model somewhere on the internet.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

jams said:


> it's the WIP elysian ATV


Ah so that's whatit is, looks good I must say.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Did anyone see a new Eldar Jetbike? I remember seeing a photo of a possible future model somewhere on the internet.


You mean the Super Heavy Tank Turret?


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive got some pics from today too.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v207/munky79/gamesday/


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Vaz said:


> You mean the Super Heavy Tank Turret?


no the jes goodwin sculpt from a few years back


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

That Lord of Change looks sweet. Took forgeworld long enough though. And the Elysian FAV looks Badass too


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Did I see some Tallarn stuff? I'm at once surprised and impressed. 'Bout time GW got the balls to update that particular range of miniatures despite the whole fighting in the Middle East thing.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

Vaz said:


> That Tyranid cover is poor. To be honest, they all were. 4th Edition Covers were excellent, now... too childish.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/munky79/gamesday/SDC16482.jpg

Was it not big enough for you to get a good look? I think Munky's pic clears up any confusion... The cover art is simply beautiful, and quite niddish if I say so myself. That carnifex looks vicious! Anyways don't like seeing meh bugs messed with! Rawr! Now guys that's get back to work! *nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom*

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

That Tau commander is very very nice, I may just have to get one along with the XV9 soon to appear


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Tallaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrnnnnnnnnsssssss


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It was a very interesting Games Day, but I got the feeling it did not all go to plan.

The Space Wolves codex was nowhere to be found and the tank was also awol. Fantasy Flight were also not allowed to sell any of their Fantasy goodies. I did play a few rounds of Warhammer: Invasion, and saw Chaos in the Old World being played – they both look like really good fun.

On the CGI movie: it will be direct to DVD, with a few select media screenings. We did overhear some GW staff talking to each other when they thought nobody was listening and they were pretty pissed off about it. GW policy has been to ban any movie involvement since the flop of LotR - big spike of interest while the movies are out and then a rapid decline in interest until it all goes to shit. Anyway, the card that was passed around had both the Games Workshop and Warhammer 40,000 logos, so there must be official support, as well as the Codex Productions logo: a new company that has just been founded to make the film. No famous voice actors are involved and recording of parts has started. 

I also had quite a long chat with Jervis. Some of my friends already asked him, during the seminar, about if Space Marines have reproductive organs (if you know what I mean), to which the answer was both yes and no. They have the information, but have not decided yet on if it is final or if they even want to announce it - basically wait and see (it's a bit like Schrodinger's cat).
He also said that there will be a new codex for some of the Chaos Space Marine factions, i.e. there will be a codex for at least one Chaos Space Marine legion per Chaos God.
I asked him quite a lot of questions about Necrons, of course. Basically the codex is not written, it is at the first stage of development where they are still working on how to fit them into the current story. Jervis said that he wants all the races to fit and that some races, like Necrons and Dark Eldar, need more work than others. The hints have been left in the BRB that the Necron threat is growing, but the ideas on how to make that into a significant threat to the Imperium and then how to turn that into a codex are still some way off. The concept is that the 40k story is now at the point where Humanity is on the brink of destruction. Horus Heresy was bad, but that is in the past, the situation now is much much worse. The advance of the Necrons is one reason that things are now so bad.
What this means is that there might not even be a new codex for Necrons this edition of the core rules, it might take as long as the 6th edition. As development takes at least 12 months, the earliest time at which an announcement about Necrons could be made would be at the next Games Day – but will probably be much later. Nothing has even been thought about with regard to mechanics, rules or balance. If there were to be any new models at all then they would also be developed at the very first stage of development (i.e. all the chatting and writing that happens before the work on the codex begins). Sorry to scotch all the rumours out there about FNP, Monolith point increases, and all the rest. They are not even at that stage of look at it. Time to twiddle thumbs again...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

jams said:


> no the jes goodwin sculpt from a few years back


This. Unfortunately since that photo is 2 years old now (something I didn't know when I saw it) I guess we can just keep waiting with our 2nd Edition Jetbikes. Sigh.

And the rationale for the Warhammer movie being a "flop" doesn't make any sense. All it would do is gain them customers. Any idiot could have told them that LOTR would steadily go downhill after the movies were released, it's the reason I never bought any LOTR in the first place, because eventually it'll die out as a major games system, and imo, get relegated to the "Specialist games" section.

40k and Fantasy on the other hand, have been going strong for decades, with no real sign of stopping. It's not like people already into the hobby will go "Oh, they released a movie... must stop collecting shortly afterwards..." all they would get is an influx of new people into the hobby, some of whom would stay, and some of whom would go.

Direct to DVD... name me a single movie released in that format that was actually worth the plastic it was printed on... I think I'd rather use it as a coaster /sigh.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Direct to DVD... name me a single movie released in that format that was actually worth the plastic it was printed on... I think I'd rather use it as a coaster /sigh.


Robocop was direct to vhs back in the day, alot of film studious dont pay much mind to the box office figures these days, alot of the profit is in the dvd release these days.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Bummer about the necrons. I would actually be happy in the meantime if they just released some plastic kits (immortals and wraiths would do!) for us.

Specific codexes for CSM? Do you mean god or legion specific? I might get a codex for my Iron Warriors!?!?!?!?! Don't suppose he gave any indication of release date? I wonder if they will publish it or make it a pdf like the previous BA codex. Knowing GW it will probably be a mini-dex of some sort and cost about £10.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Praxiss said:


> Bummer about the necrons. I would actually be happy in the meantime if they just released some plastic kits (immortals and wraiths would do!) for us.
> 
> Specific codexes for CSM? Do you mean god or legion specific? I might get a codex for my Iron Warriors!?!?!?!?! Don't suppose he gave any indication of release date? I wonder if they will publish it or make it a pdf like the previous BA codex. Knowing GW it will probably be a mini-dex of some sort and cost about £10.


Seeing as they've never done anything like that before how can you say 'Knowing GW'?

I can't see God or specific books myself, probably one Codex that contains all the Legions.

Still, 12 months development time. I still have them clocked for late 2010


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

My point was they are unlikely to make somethign free when they coudl just publish a smaller book and still fleece us for it.

Lookign back at the pictures. That plastic DP looks nice, a plastic kit would definately make me thignk about adding a DP to my army.


----------



## YearOfTheTroll (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the Chaos Codexes would be Emperor's Children (Slaanesh), Word Bearer (Khorne), Death Guard (Nurge) and Thousand Sons (Tzeentch).


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

YearOfTheTroll said:


> I think the Chaos Codexes would be Emperor's Children (Slaanesh), Word Bearer (Khorne), Death Guard (Nurge) and Thousand Sons (Tzeentch).


Its world eaters that are khorne


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Praxiss said:


> Bummer about the necrons. I would actually be happy in the meantime if they just released some plastic kits (immortals and wraiths would do!) for us.
> 
> Specific codexes for CSM? Do you mean god or legion specific? I might get a codex for my Iron Warriors!?!?!?!?! Don't suppose he gave any indication of release date? I wonder if they will publish it or make it a pdf like the previous BA codex. Knowing GW it will probably be a mini-dex of some sort and cost about £10.


The codexes would be legion specific, but they will choose one legion per god. They will be full codexes, in the same way as SM chapters like Dark Angels and Black Templar get now for example. Expect to pay full price.


----------



## YearOfTheTroll (Aug 16, 2009)

dlakertor said:


> Its world eaters that are khorne


Sorry, my bad...can never remember if it's word bearers or world eaters...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

darklove said:


> The codexes would be legion specific, but they will choose one legion per god. They will be full codexes, in the same way as SM chapters like Dark Angels and Black Templar get now for example. Expect to pay full price.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Now its just left to wait till 2020 or something when I might get an Emperors Children Codex:dunno:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

At this rate, you'll get it before the Dark Eldar. Apparently baying like a blood deprived Roman crowd gets you what you want - i.e multiple FAQ's for the Tyranids, and now a new codex.

Oh, and spending money. But not so much that GW think you enjoy buying the current product.

Next codex, you'll be lucky to get even "Cult Troops" as a unit option (and I don't mean seperated), with the option to be "Choppy", or "Shooty", but each one is Fearless, for whatever reason their god decides.


----------



## Ben Bunker (Jul 25, 2009)

did you take pic of the emperor titan becaus that was arsome


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It is likely that the CSM codexes are going to be ready long before either Dark Eldar or Necrons. As the CSM are already well developed, their place in the 40K story is well understood, it would not take very much to make them into their own books.
I was also talking to the guy that wrote the Imperial Guard codex for a while, I can't remember his name even though he was signing loads of things for people all the time, said that the way GW is working on codexes is to look at the bits they think are cool from existing books and then to make those. This means for example that there will not be a Daemon Hunters codex, but just Grey Knights; there will not be a Witch Hunters codex, but just Sisters of Battle. They would then do a codex for Inquisitors on their own, with their special units. There will be a lot of fluff nuts out there that will be unhappy about the splitting of the books, but from a game point it is much better. This is the same sort of thing that CSM will get.
Kroot won't get their own codex, ever, because they are part of the Tau Empire and the whole concept of the Tau is that they bring different races together to fight for them, or rather 'the greater good'.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I would have thought that there wasn't enough material to do full sized legion-specific CSM dexs (At least 3 Special Characters apiece, 3+ Elites Choices, 3+ Troops choices, 2+ Fast Attack and 4+ Heavy support), I would have anticipated something like the Blood Angels 3rd Ed codex, or Codex: Craftworld Eldar, neither of which were full price, but nor were they free PDF/Pamphlets. I mean, 1k Sons have Ahriman, 1k Sons Tac squads, and normal CSM Armour, not really much point in a dedicated 'dex there really, is there?

And as a by the way, am I the only person who thinks they should sodding well make codicies for EXISTING ARMIES before moving onto random new stuff? I mean, fair enough, get some new content out, but Dark Eldar have been waiting 12 years now... What's up with that?


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

As far as multiple Chaos Codices, I would think that you could narrow it down to two:

*Chaos Undivided/Renegades*
Word Bearers, Iron Warriors, Black Legion, Alpha Legion, and Night Lords.

*Chaos Divided*
World Eaters, Thousand Sons, Death Guard, Emperor's Children

Both Codices could/should contain the army lists for Cultists and Daemons IMO. Perhaps there could be special Cultist lists for each deity in Chaos Divided, so you could have Khornate Warrior Cults, or Sorcerer Cults dedicated to Tzeentch.
Also, including rules for traitor Imperial Guard would be nice, so that it would exclude options that are not suitable for traitors, and include options that are.


----------

